# Caninie Caviar Buffalo pressed tripe bone



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone try these? I couldnt find any reviews on them but they sounded interesting. I ordered a few for the pups so I guess we will soon find out 

Canine Caviar Buffalo Pressed Tripe Dog Bone


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

we've never tried those but we loooove the canine caviar buffalo stick type things -- its just a chunk of dried buffalo and they knaw on it for ages


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> we've never tried those but we loooove the canine caviar buffalo stick type things -- its just a chunk of dried buffalo and they knaw on it for ages


So it lasts a long time? Im hoping these will. My pups can down a bully stick in about 30 minutes.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> So it lasts a long time? Im hoping these will. My pups can down a bully stick in about 30 minutes.


Geeze Louise! Hehe it takes my crew days to get anywhere on bullies! And they chomp through RMB like its no tomorrow...how weird. 

The chunks of dried buffalo last awhile...but when Trig gets them he CAN bite big chunks off. The others just chew them


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 9 yr old maltese that use to be a fatty. He was 14lbs at one time now he is about 8.5....he still thinks like a fat dog. He downs them in about 15 min then tries to steal who ever turns their back on their own :foxes15: 
He does the same with RMB!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> I have a 9 yr old maltese that use to be a fatty. He was 14lbs at one time now he is about 8.5....he still thinks like a fat dog. He downs them in about 15 min then tries to steal who ever turns their back on their own :foxes15:
> He does the same with RMB!


Sounds like Laurel & Piglet LOL! The bullies from Best Bully Sticks take both of them awhile tho.


----------

